# Shave removal



## Lorisvg (Jan 31, 2012)

My physician performed a shave removal of a lesion on a patient's temple. The pathology report came back as squamous cell. My problem is that the NCD for benign lesions includes CPT 11313, which is what I am using. Because the lesion is malignant, it is getting stoppped by our system as not an acceptable diagnosis code for CPT 11313. The description for CPT 11313 does not differentiate between benign and malignant. I don't want to call it benign, any other suggestions?


----------

